# Ashlee Simpson -Wentz Joins New Melrose Place



## jen77 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Ashlee Simpson-Wentz To Move Into Revamped 'Melrose Place'*

*Actress/singer is 'thrilled' to be joining the cast, which is also rumored to include Mischa Barton and Heather Locklear.*



Ashlee Simpson-Wentz has confirmed to MTV News that she will be taking up residence on the revamped "Melrose Place" this fall. 
"I'm thrilled to be joining the cast of 'Melrose Place' and look forward to being a part of its new generation of residents," Simpson-Wentz said. 
Although she didn't comment on what role she will have on the show, reports from _The Hollywood Reporter_ and EW.com have the onetime "7th Heaven" star playing Violet, a small-town girl who is very manipulative and uses her girl-next-door charm to get what she wants. The role is being described as similar to the Sandy Harling character from the original series. 
Simpson-Wentz joins Katie Cassidy, who will play determined publicist Ella, and Michael Rady, who will play aspiring filmmaker Jonah, on the upcoming series. Original "Melrose Place" resident Heather Locklear is also rumored to be joining the cast to reprise her role as Amanda Woodward. "Both sides are talking," reports EW.com's Michael Ausiello. "It's looking good [that Heather will come back]." 
In addition to the rumor that Locklear will be back for more backstabbing fun, "O.C." alum Mischa Barton is rumored to make her return to the small screen for "Melrose Place." If she does, EW.com reports she'll play the good girl — either med student Lauren or schoolteacher Riley. 
"This is news to me," a rep for Barton told MTV News. "She's just returned from Europe and heading there again for contractual commitments, but I know she has been reviewing scripts for pilot season, though I haven't heard of anything specific."


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had no idea they were even revamping MP. I used to watch the original though.


----------

